# Base inalámbrica Panasonic afectada por trueno



## julian2017 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hola mi teléfono inalámbrico Panasonic fue afectado por una descarga eléctrica, afecto la base, encontré un transistor PNP explotado y un diodo en corte pero no tengo los datos, adjunto fotos. Si alguien tiene idea se los agradezco..
Gracias ...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 2, 2017)

Hola julian ,que modelo es ese telefono. ???




Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 2, 2017)

En la foto cuales serían los componentes dañados?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 2, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> ¿En la foto, cuáles serían los componentes dañados?


En la foto describió con letras rojas los componentes dañados.

El transistor PNP podría sustituirse fácilmente por uno genérico.
El valor del diodo Zener puede ser encontrado por nomenclatura en páginas de dispositivos SMD.
También por aquí: *Libro de códigos SMD
*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2017)

El puente rectificador de al lado parece "tostado"


----------



## pandacba (Oct 2, 2017)

El diodo marcado es el 142, es un zener de 3W 30V, el zener D143 parece no estar puesto
Y el puente de diodos como dice Due parece estar sobrecalentado
Haría falta ver el frente del transistor para ver su nomenclatura,


El transistor puede ser un 2SA1625


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hola a todos y de ante mano muchas gracias por responder.
Es un teléfono inalámbrico Panasonic Modelo KX-TG7733S, yo comprobé la cuarteta de diodos está bien según la medición, el transistor PNP esta partido y no pude ver su nombre pero con la medición y la primera letra asumí que era un PNP pues la mayor parte del nombre no estaba, solo me queda definir el diodo D142 que con su ayuda me dicen que es de 30v, pregunto no es ese un valor muy alto….
Saludos

pandacba
Muy util esquema lo tienes completo?????, de donde se puede descargar...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2017)

No es alto, en la línea de telefonía aparecen pulsos de hasta 60V, si te fijas en el esquema esta marcado como 30V y para sacarte dudas busca diodo sms 30B y veras que es de 30V
Aqui te dejo el manual de tu modelo


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hola
Pandacba muy agradecido por su ayuda de verdad es perfecto. Yo busqué un sustituto en un módem USrobotic antiguo que tengo alguno y encontré algo parecido pero no trabaja igual 
donde más podría buscar que no fuera wn otra bases inalámbrico pues no tengo ninguna más.
Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

Que nomenclatura tiene el transistor que utilizaste? habría que ver si no hay material fallado.
Que hace o no hace cuenta un poco


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hola
El transistor utilizado es B716 extraído de una placa de monitor, el diodo de un modem de computadoras, probé las funciones y trabaja todo solo el 7 segmento de la base no indican nada y se iluminan rojo. Dime la función del diodo es como un supresor de picos proveniente de la línea o interviene en la regulación de los voltajes internos de la base???
gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 7, 2017)

Parece que el original es el 2SA1972, todas las búsquedas me llevan a él.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2017)

El diodo zener es para que no supere los 30V
El tr es el que te mencionaron o cualquier PnP de al menos -60V 1A en cápsula TO92L


----------



## julian2017 (Oct 11, 2017)

Muy agradecido por toda la ayuda, se restablecio el telefono con los cambios de diodos(sustituto dos zener de 15v) mas transistor PNP, la base funciona perfecto, a tambien cambie el transformador de alimentacion que estaba roto, por uno de celular motorola viejo de 5v 500ma.

gracias una vez mas..


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 21, 2018)

Por favor, disculpen a todos no sabia donde preguntar pero cual sera el equivalente de este capacitor dice gp250 120f. He buscado informacion pero no se cual es, es de una planta telefonica inalambrica marca UNIDEN, un rayo lo arruino. El componente esta cerca de la entrada de linea telefonica, ya cambie un diodo, pero este capacitor no se cual seria su equivalente. Adjunto imagen, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2018)

Como sabes que esta dañado? debe ser de un teléfono inhalambrico


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 21, 2018)

Capacitor en Corto, Diodo en corto.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2018)

debe ser 120pF por el tamaño
Has intentado buscar el esquema?


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 21, 2018)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, cuando se daño, le cambie un DIODO rectificador, despues de unos dias otra vez ya no funciona. verifique el capacitor con un tester y marca continuidad.

no he encontrado el esquema. talvez no he buscado bien. voy a seguir buscando.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2018)

Dijiste marca Uniden, que modelo?


----------



## WUANEJO (Abr 21, 2018)

Si es marca UNIDEN modelo: EXA/4248 ,  intentaré sustituir el capacitor por uno de 120pf te contaré como me va.  muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2018)

En general tienen protecciones en la entrada de la línea telefónica que se ponen en corto.


----------



## WUANEJO (May 22, 2018)

gracias DOSMETROS pero ya no funcionó.


----------



## ricbevi (May 22, 2018)

Cuando pasa eso(rotura por descarga eléctrica) generalmente no es posible repararlo debido o bien a la tecnología y materiales que involucra vs. el aparato nuevo.

Ric.

PD: recién veo la foto del elemento "capacitor" de 120pF subida y te informo que eso no es un capacitor si no un inductor y esta generalmente en serie con la linea telefónica para filtrar la RF y servir como fusible en el caso que las protecciones de esta actúen o puede ser un polyswitch.


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2018)

@WUANEJO que paso?


----------



## WUANEJO (Jun 8, 2018)

Gracias Ricbev,i ha de ser por eso que no funciona, no es un capacitor. pero no encuentro el equivalente.

Probaré después con un inductor a ver si lo levanto, los mantendré al tanto, gracias a todos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 9, 2018)

WUANEJO dijo:


> Gracias Ricbev,i ha de ser por eso que no funciona, no es un capacitor. pero no encuentro el equivalente.
> 
> Probaré después con un inductor a ver si lo levanto, los mantendré al tanto, gracias a todos.



Coloca un "puente" o resistencia de bajo valor, 1Ω o 2R2, etc. Si es un inductor y solo tiene eso quemado, debería comenzar a funcionar.

Ric.


----------



## WUANEJO (Jun 9, 2018)

Voy a probarlo muchas gracias.


----------



## germansil (Nov 17, 2022)

Hola*.
T*ambién a la base de mi teléfono inalámbrico *P*anasonic *KX-TGC*360la *tambien* fue afectada por una descarga eléctrica*.
P*or lo que se quemo un transistor*.
Por favor* si me pudieran ayudar con el esquem*á*tico de este teléfono.


----------



## ariel27 (Dic 22, 2022)

Hola, alguien tiene el diagrama del Panasonic kx-tgb210ag? Gracias.


----------

